# New poster / Grower



## Firepower (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, so i started my first grow with regular seeds to test out the waters,
about a week and a half into the Vegi state (24/0) my plants were too tall for their own weight, i narrowed it down to lighting since i couldnt accomodate the lights necessary, so here are the pics of the basic lighting i started and the emergency setup i did today for the moment.

when plants get this way, how should i go about getting this plants strong enuff to hold their own weight?
[URL="http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=252022146101118.jpg
[URL="http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=091007045201176.jpg
[URL="http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=146009041161116.jpg
[URL="http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=160154053046072.jpg
Now here is my emergency setup for the moment. money and time was an issue since i needed to move the the garden to the garage from the master bathroom:

http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=149180059211087.jpg
http://www.free4up.com/ShowImage.aspx?fn=054206149147167.jpg"Let me know what you think.. Honestly!!  lol..


----------



## absynth (Mar 25, 2007)

I think you need better lighting.  I could be wrong but I don't think I am. Check out the lighting section here.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 25, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Ok, so i started my first grow with regular seeds to test out the waters,
> about a week and a half into the Vegi state (24/0) my plants were too tall for their own weight, i narrowed it down to lighting since i couldnt accomodate the lights necessary, so here are the pics of the basic lighting i started and the emergency setup i did today for the moment.
> 
> when plants get this way, how should i go about getting this plants strong enuff to hold their own weight?
> ...


 well to be honest with you i never seen those kind of lights for growing but what you could do its take a straw cut the straw the same height of your plant and slice the straw from end to end then put your stem in the midle of the straw that will help


----------

